# Polll 1 of 2 - Vote for the Best Library Article 2009



## VisExp (Feb 21, 2010)

There were more nominations than what the forum software allows for voting options.  So please cast your vote in both polls.  You can find the other poll at:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=58426

These two polls will close on 02/25/2010 and I'll use the results from them to set up a final poll to determine the Best Library Article of 2009. 

Thanks to everyone who contributed articles and thanks for taking the time to show your appreciation by voting for them.


Making a Silicone Mold Tutorial


Serge  (541K PDF) I

Another Way of Making a Pen

 
Texatdurango  (676kb PDF)

Invisible Clip for the Jr. Emperor



WoodenInk  (1.35mb PDF)

Why are my Pens NOT Round?


Paul  in OKC (827K PDF)

Necklace Pendant



hewunch  (776k PDF)

6 Segment Knot Pen


ribanett  (24k PDF)


----------



## VisExp (Feb 22, 2010)

Bump and thanks to those who have voted already!


----------

